# hunting in Eagle MT



## toomeymd (Sep 21, 2009)

A homeowner was telling me to go hunt south of E.M. I lived out there and don't remember there being very many open places. He said go out past the pheasant farm and you'll be golden...first of all I didn't even know about a pheasant farm there??? I know of the one by Cedar Fort, but not E.M. So is this a wild goose chase or what? I've kinda gathered that telling people where to hunt is "bad manners" or something but theres a difference of not telling people where to hunt and purposely wasting their time... Sorry, just feeling a bit flustered...I'm a total noob at this, and I haven't quite picked up on all the etiquette stuff yet. I don't even have a dog (living in an apartment, not fair to the dog), but I can walk like hell, I just got out of the military about a year ago.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

toomeymd ....south of Eagle Mountain may just mean the west side of the Lake Mountains where I'm sure you'd find a deer or two. I've only seen chukars out there twice in my life. West of that area it is wide open. Wide open with a few BLM lands and lots of property owners running some dry farms. Chukar out there are far and few between. Even the rabbits and coyotes moved out of that area last year, packed up what fur they had left and moved to southern Utah. 
There _may_ be a chance for something, but I wouldn't waste my time think'in about it too much.


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

www.wasatchwingandclay.com

Pretty much all the land around the farm is private and usually posted.


----------



## toomeymd (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks guys I kinda had the suspicion I was getting hosed


----------



## jason.little (Sep 22, 2008)

BTW I was a member of Wastach wing and clay. And honestly no real hunter should go there. Birds are dumber then rocks.. I had two pheasant walk up to my dog while he was on point.. i walk and picked both of the up with my bare hands and they didn't even make a peep. I threw them in the air and they landed 20 feet from me and started walking around again. I seriouisly considered just picking it up breaking its neck and throwing it for my dog to retreive. Although I was proud my dog held is point with birds walking around him.. I gues that was good. What a waste of membership money and cost of birds.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

jason.little said:


> BTW I was a member of Wastach wing and clay. And honestly no real hunter should go there. Birds are dumber then rocks.. I had two pheasant walk up to my dog while he was on point.. i walk and picked both of the up with my bare hands and they didn't even make a peep. I threw them in the air and they landed 20 feet from me and started walking around again. I seriouisly considered just picking it up breaking its neck and throwing it for my dog to retreive. Although I was proud my dog held is point with birds walking around him.. I gues that was good. What a waste of membership money and cost of birds.


Too funny man! haha


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

They must have seen your dog and thought that you needed the "special birds".... you know the ones for the guys "special dogs".


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

What do you expect for pen raised birds?


----------

